# Terramycin Spray (Blue Spray)



## lialls (24 January 2010)

Can you only get this from the vets?  or can you get hold of it any other way?  And if getting it from the vets do they have to proscribe it or can you just go in there and ask for it?

Is there anything else i can use that will do the same thing?


----------



## Louis (24 January 2010)

Only available from vet!


----------



## CBFan (24 January 2010)

Purple spray does the same thing....


----------



## Holly831 (24 January 2010)

I just ask for it though! I don't believe they need to see your horse )


----------



## Patches (24 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Purple spray does the same thing.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't believe it does. Terramycin (I have a spray in my hand) is an antibiotic spray, not just an anti bacterial. 

It's great stuff. We just ask for it from the vet, but then they give it us for the cows really as we use it after draining abscesses from their feet or when they're suffering foul of the foot.


----------



## Blaise (24 January 2010)

Terramycin aerosol is definitley in the POM-V category. Should only be dispensed by a vet who's seen the horse. Same for duphacycline aerosol.


----------



## Brummyrat (24 January 2010)

I was told by a vet years ago that the purple spray in tack shops is as affective as purple coloured spray and not really worth buying.  I have phoned the vets for some in the past and had it posted out to me, at least I know Im getting the proper stuff, Im sure if they know your horse then theyd do the same if you explained what it was for (my horse has pads in front and they got a bit wiffy in the damp last summer).


----------



## Louby (24 January 2010)

I was told years ago by a vet that the stuff you get from tack shops is carceogenic (sp) ???  Im holding on to my last bit of Dermobion


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (24 January 2010)

Terramycin spray aka alamycin spray contains a broad spectrum antibiotic called oxytetracyline.  This is effective against staphlycoccus aureaus bacterium commonly present on the skin. It is a POM medicine only.


----------

